
Russell Kirsch, the inventor of the pixel has passed away - seesawtron
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russell_A._Kirsch
======
bloak
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pixel](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pixel):
The concept of a "picture element" dates to the earliest days of television,
for example as "Bildpunkt" (the German word for pixel, literally 'picture
point') in the 1888 German patent of Paul Nipkow.

But Russell Kirsch was born in 1929.

~~~
bloak
But that's wrong, too, because the concept is clearly as old as cross-stitch
and related forms of embroidery, which go back to the Middle Ages at least.

------
brudgers
Obituary, [https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/obituaries/russell-
kirs...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/obituaries/russell-kirsch-
computer-scientist-who-scanned-first-digital-image-dies-
at-91/2020/08/13/a234a22c-dccd-11ea-b205-ff838e15a9a6_story.html)

------
schoen
Should be two Ls ("Russell").

